# Cade EO a banned oil? But still for sale on sites like Bulk Apothecary?



## mikvahnrose (Sep 19, 2016)

From the Sticky.

IFRA banned oils

Cade oil crude (prickly juniper, juniper tar) 
Juniperus oxycedrus 
Carcinogenic.

I love the smell of cade essential oil. And wanted to buy it for a soap or something else. Until i read about the ban because it's carcinogenic. But i read that rectified cade oil is okay to use. But on bulk apothecary it does not say whether or not it is rectified. Just want to ask if anyone has used this before from bulk apothecary. Or another supplier that they know is safe.

Also if it is "banned" how can it still be sold?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 19, 2016)

It might also depend on the use for which it is sold, even if it is being sold by a soap supply store, it might only be sold for use in candles or burners. Or, as you mention, it could be the allowed type of the oil and they don't specify for some reason


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 20, 2016)

I find nothing on FDA's site stating it is banned. The IFRA is not a government organization. It is a self regulating organization in the fragrance industry. It is also not mandatory for Fragrance Companies to submit some or all fragrances to the IFRA for testing. Check the MSDS sheet for Cade. The one I found states it is safe for use on the body when properly diluted


----------



## maya (Sep 20, 2016)

IFRA is self regulating. 
Banned by whom? For what? Where?


----------



## mikvahnrose (Sep 20, 2016)

So IFRA doesnt mean it's banned per se. But under that organization it's banned?

So many places i look it says cade it safe to use and has many health benefits. It's the crude (tar) cade that is bad.

I am going to dig deeper to find out what B.A says about their cade and whether it's rectified or not.

So i looked at the various renditions of cade E.O. on ewg skin deep site.
From the juniper berry: JUNIPERUS COMMUNIS
To Juniper Shrub: Juniperus oxycedrus

They are very low on the hazard scale. 2 and 1 respectively. I wonder how much of a "carcinogenic" effect it really has on the body depending on the method of consumption. Vapor vs Skin Absorption? Because there are a lot of skewed studies of things when researched further don't have the same detrimental effects and things considered safe later on found out to be bad. I think we all can agree tobacco is carcinogenic. But they make a great essential oil for mens perfume. Until i learn more i am going to use cade with caution.

Have yet to hear back from Bulk Apothecary, but will post updates!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 20, 2016)

maya said:


> IFRA is self regulating.
> Banned by whom? For what? Where?


I could not find it banned anywhere


----------



## maya (Sep 20, 2016)

mikvahnrose said:


> So IFRA doesnt mean it's banned per se. But under that organization it's banned?
> 
> So many places i look it says cade it safe to use and has many health benefits. It's the crude (tar) cade that is bad.
> 
> ...



It seems on the EWG website everything up to water is hazardous. lol. Edited to add, I am not laughing at ANYONE I am lol'ing the idea of water being the only "safe" ingredient on a website. love.



cmzaha said:


> I could not find it banned anywhere



I couldn't find anything about it either.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 20, 2016)

The IRFA code of practice requires that crude cade oil should not be used as a fragrance ingredient. Only rectified (purified) cade oils may be used. Whether used alone or in conjunction with birch tar oil, the final product may not contain more than 1 ppb of PAHs (polyaromatic hydrocarbons]. PAHs may include benzo[a]pyrene and 1,3-bezanthracene (IRFA 2009).

Rectified cade oil: Should not be taken in oral doses.
Unrectified (crude) cade oil: Should not be used, either internally or externally.

Source: Esssential Oil Safety, 2nd ed. Robert Tisserand, Rodney Young.


----------



## DianaPopova (Jan 29, 2017)

Never suspected some essential oils could ever been banned ..


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 29, 2017)

L'occitane has a "Cade" line. Though I know that they are using blends, not just Cade EO. And probably stretched with lots of FO.
And I remember seeing people( small soap business ) and books and perfume using Cade EO as a ingredient. But I guess it is a quite low percentage.


----------

